

Frontiers in Computing: Simulating the World to Predict the Future - ziyadb
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-machine-that-would-predict

======
inetsee
Another article, entitled "Europe's Plan to Simulate the Entire Planet",
discusses this issue in slightly more detail, without requiring a
subscription. It can be found here:
"<http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/25126/>. The actual paper itself
can be found at "<http://arxiv.org/abs/1004.4969>.

